# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  pharmaceuticals

## seeW

my past AAS experience was nearly 2 decades ago

i'm now in my 40's and on TRT

i'm doing a little cycle now with some UGL stuff, but it kinda weirds me out

i would prefer pharmaceutically manufactured, seems like now most do UGL instead

generally speaking, is pharmaceutical stuff still out there?

----------


## jstone

yes it is.

----------


## jolter604

Oh it's there man

Food is everything!!!

----------

